# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Reception Channel 9's Plasma

## Renno Bob

Gday guys, 
For a while now I have had intermittently bad reception on Channels 9, 90 and 99. Only ever on these channels. 
Picture and sound gets distorted and sometimes I get a weak or no signal sign appear on the screen. 
By fiddling around with a cable or 2 going into the Foxtel unit more often than not fixes the problem. 
Any ideas would be much appreciated

----------


## Sterob

> Gday guys, 
> For a while now I have had intermittently bad reception on Channels 9, 90 and 99. Only ever on these channels. 
> Picture and sound gets distorted and sometimes I get a weak or no signal sign appear on the screen. 
> By fiddling around with a cable or 2 going into the Foxtel unit more often than not fixes the problem. 
> Any ideas would be much appreciated

  Are they digital channels or analog,if analog VHF or UHF? What are the channels that work ok? Are all your connections and cable runs OK? Got the correct antenna for your area and is it pointing in the right direction?
Lots of possibilities.....

----------


## Renno Bob

All of the above are good. We have had this set up for about 4 years now and have never had any problems, however added Foxtel about 12 months ago, no idea if that would have any impact at all. Trying to watch the cricket last night was hopeless, get up play around with some cables with only temporary success.

----------


## Kempe

Realise this is an old thread but for archive purposes had the exact same problem in Adelaide, no ch 9, 90 or 99. 
Swapped over the antenna cable and everything was fine. 
If it was a faulty cable then dont know why it was just ch9, 90 and 99 and not all of them...shrugs shoulders

----------


## SirOvlov

Has to do with bandwidth...channel nine is the most sensitive from what i remember  
May not have been cable itself, maybe the connectors.  
On Digital, there are still only 6 stations albeit a load more channels. abc, sds, 7, 9, 10 and the community c31/44. if you lose 10, you have then lost 1 and 11 too.

----------


## Johning

> Has to do with bandwidth...channel nine is the most sensitive from what i remember  
> .

  I am not so sure. All commercial TV stations in Australia use 7 MHz of the radio spectrum. This applies to both analogue and digital. "Sensitivity", when used in radio communication normally refers to receiver sensitivity. ie the ability to amplify the received signal to a level required for operation without introducing too much noise or distortion. Since channel Nine "sits" between channel Seven and channel Ten, and is very close in carrier frequency, it would be very unlikely that the receiver sensitivity would be fine for channel 7 and 10 and not for channel 9. (Channel order assumes we are talking about the primary VHF TV transmitters in Adelaide. SBS is transmitted in the UHF band).

----------


## SirOvlov

Mmm ok, just what I had in my head, I do know 9 is the worst for reception issues though in Adelaide... maybe the tower then?!?

----------


## Johning

> Mmm ok, just what I had in my head, I do know 9 is the worst for reception issues though in Adelaide... maybe the tower then?!?

  I really don't know. I receive the same signal level on stations 7,9,10 and 2 as displayed by my PVR. If you are a TV antenna installer then you will know far more than I about the real world of TV reception.

----------

